# Encourage me....please



## MollysMom (Apr 20, 2010)

Okay this may sound really dumb, but some one encourage me to actaully open up one of my home canned veggies or fruits and actually eat it. My best friend is having the same problem. She canned sweet pickles and is scared to open a jar and eat one.

For some reason I wasn't fearful of my jams, I love my strawberry pineapple jam, but the other canned produce is a different matter. I followed the instructions, made sure the jars were sterile, etc. But not one jar has been opened yet.

I had the same problem when our chickens laid their first eggs. It took me 2 months before I would try one. They were wonderful! Now I have to get past this nonsense. Cure me...Please. LOL! :chicken:


Barb


www.youravon.com/blucore


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

Yet you may open a can of veggies that come from a factory that is only checked periodically for problems. Some of those factories are closed down after health issues are reported.

What about meat? Do you know where it is from? How it lived, clean environment or not? How it was killed? Did it have a bleach bath or 'broth' pumped into it?

Home canned foods to me is knowing what is in those jars. Knowing how that vegetable or animal was grown/raised, processed and canned.

If you follow the book to a T, call it good and enjoy. You will never go back.


----------



## Prickle (May 9, 2009)

Open some veggies and boil for 10 mins. That 10 min boil will give you some extra confidence. Put on plate, drown in butter and eat! 

When you see how yummy the veggies are open some fruit for dessert. Eat right out of the jar. No one has to know if you drink the syrup (and you will) too.


----------



## fetch33 (Jan 15, 2010)

I have a problem opening them too, but for a different reason. I am afraid of SHTF and having home-canned food is part of my storage. It is a part that took a lot of work too, so I don't want to dive into the storage if I don't have to. Right now, I don't have to do that.


----------



## PrettyPaisley (May 18, 2007)

I understand exactly where you are coming from. I've still not eaten any of the 34 chickens I raised and processed this summer. I've fed them to the family but I've yet to take a bite. 

I was the same with all the veggies I canned a couple of years ago. A friend came over, opened my cabinet and saw all the tomatoes and took a few jars with her. When she didn't die I figured we were good to go. I've had no issue with my canned foods since. 

Same with eggs-it took me awhile to get used to them. It's a shame what the SAD does to our perception of real food.


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

You are missing out! Trust me!


----------



## shellmar (Apr 4, 2008)

You know that you followed the guidelines, did everything you were supposed to do....open the jar and then feed some to your husband! If he survives, that should give you the confidence you need to try some yourself!

I know how you feel, seriously. I was afraid to open the first jar of corn that I pressured canned. I noticed that the corn looked a little discolored at the top of the jar. I called my friend over, she's a veteran canner. She looked at the jar, turned the jar upside down and spotted a hairline crack in the jar. I would have never thought to check the bottom of the jar. I could have made us sick or worse if I hadn't been concerned about the discoloration. I thank the Lord for my dear friend.

Once again, you know you followed the guidelines, so you should- check the seal, check the contents, does it look ok? Smell it, does it smell ok? Boil the veggies for 10 mins. as someone else recommended and you will be ok. 

I have confidence in you! You did a good job canning! Enjoy the fruits (veggies) of your labor. You can do it!


----------



## Horseyrider (Aug 8, 2010)

I'm guilty of something similar, but for different reasons. 

To me, food is beautiful. I've arranged my pantry so the contrasting colors and textures stand out, and my pantry is where I can see my jars most of the time. My laundry room is like 18x25, so it does double duty as a pantry and all around fun place to be an antique loving farm girl. I love the way the jars glisten in the sunshine that comes through the windows on early mornings and late afternoons. I love to see the jams in the jam cupboard; they look like jewels. People admire them and want a taste, but I don't want to spoil the pretty picture! Now how lame is that?!?!

My resolve this year is to stop admiring and treat it more like everyday produce. But omigosh, it's so hard when it's just. so. PRETTY! *sigh*


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

Horseyrider, you just need to can more, that way you can keep this years harvest and eat last years. Doing this will hopefully give you a years worth of canned veggies, a good start to prepping.


----------



## BlackWillowFarm (Mar 24, 2008)

I had that problem a few years back with eggs. I couldn't bring myself to actually eat them. I had to stop over thinking it and force myself to have some. For me, I just had to decide "today is the day" and do it. 

Now, I'm just the opposite. I can't imagine ever having to go back to store bought food.

Everyone agrees, and it's true, it tastes much better AND you know exactly how it was raised and what's in it. I opened a can of store corn once and found a worm inside. There, does that make you want to eat your own canned food now?


----------



## breestephens (Oct 29, 2008)

I know my home canned food won't make any one sick but just thinking of that chicken foot my Mom found when she opened a can of chicken from the store or the wad of hair in a can of sloppy joe mix I found makes me wary of store bought.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

I figure I'm much more likely to die each time I get in my car - all those other drivers I have NO control over.

I have control over the foods I grow and process.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

fetch33 said:


> I have a problem opening them too, but for a different reason. I am afraid of SHTF and having home-canned food is part of my storage. It is a part that took a lot of work too, so I don't want to dive into the storage if I don't have to. Right now, I don't have to do that.


The longer the stuff sits in storage, the less nutritious it is. If you wait for years for disaster to happen and it doesn't, then the food is not going to be nearly as good as it is now.


----------



## bee (May 12, 2002)

Do the "look,listen and smell" tests and enjoy! Look at the jar and contents..looks good and is the center spot depressed like it should be? Listen when you open the jar..air going in not out. Smell..nothing "musty or "off"?? Don't be put off by discolored spots on the enamel lid, I understand this is just minerals(according to my issue of the Ball Blue Book). If you don't have a copy you should get one. Lots of answers to "is it safe" questions. I personally had more questions about the looks of home canned meats, not the veggies..it was just the cooled fats on top ..not a wad of white mold!! LOL!!!


----------



## mare (Aug 31, 2006)

oh i just started using th pc a few years back and i had the same problem but i opened a can and ate and when i woke up the next morning alive i figured it was safe. it really is silly but it sounds like alot of people fear it at first--just take the plunge, you are gonna love it. Shannon i have a hard time eating my chickens after i butcher too, i dont even cook one for a couple months and i tend to forget how they wound up in the freezer--it all gets a little easier every year to. ya just gotta remember what the alternative is and how nasty eating from the store is.


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

Have you eaten any yet?


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Abbra Cadrabbra! You're cured!!
Now enjoy!!


----------



## Horseyrider (Aug 8, 2010)

LOL! I find I have to tap the lids all the time. They sound very different when they're sealed and when they're not. If I find it on the shelf and it's not sealed, I pick the whole thing up and toss it. I'll sacrifice the jar. 

Gotta remember that there are those bugs like botulism that don't have a smell.


----------



## judylou (Jun 19, 2009)

If all else fails, remind yourself that you really don't want to waste all the time, effort, and expense to make them. Money is always a good motivator. 

And keep in mind that fruit and pickles are high acid foods. If you were comfortable with your jams and jellies then canned fruits or pickles are no problem.


----------



## bluebird2o2 (Feb 14, 2007)

I once had grape juice that wasnt prossesed long enough.It was decent wine.


----------



## Deb862 (Jun 22, 2005)

I totally understand where you are coming from. I've canned some veggies and would love to try more but am so afraid to actually eat my home canned food, as is hubby. It's not really that we don't like our veggies or anything, as we love consuming all the veggies we freeze. With canning, though, it's just that overwhelming fear of getting sick or worse....

It's kinda like when I was learning to crochet/knit or even now when I tackle a new project, I find myself ripping it out and doing it over and over again until I feel it's right. Hubby says (and I agree) that even if I follow the directions how do we know that some small error (like another poster above with a small barely noticeable crack) wasn't made? We didn't have a problem eating the eggs (after getting over watching it come out of the hen's butt LOL!) but Salmonella from eggs would only make us gastrointestinally sick. Botulism from home canned food could kill us and I think that's the fear that holds us back. But, I guess everyone here hasn't perished yet so there's hope for us yet!


----------



## unregistered65598 (Oct 4, 2010)

Well molly have you tried it yet. Don't know what your missing till you do.


----------



## NostalgicGranny (Aug 22, 2007)

It's perfectly normal to worry about it the first few times. With me I was more petrified of the canner too. Sure hope you tried them.


----------



## MollysMom (Apr 20, 2010)

I know this is a late response, but yes we have used some of my canning. My spiced beets are wonderful! My friends tried them with us at Thanksgiving and loved them. My husband and I can't agree on which sweet pickles taste the best. I love the sweet pickles that I put turmeric in and he loves the 14 day sweet pickles. My jams are great. So I have overcome my fears. I know I'll can more pickles and beets next summer. Wonder what else I should can?


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Can it all!!
Everything you can get your hands on!! lol!!
What are yall's favs?
So glad you did this!!!! Way to go!!


----------



## laughaha (Mar 4, 2008)

I have the opposite problem- The home canned stuff tastes so much better than the store bought stuff that we eat the home canned stuff and save the store bought stuff for when we run out of the "good" stuff.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

I grew up on home canned foods so I was never afraid to eat from the jars. But I find that after I've gone through all the work of canning things up, I don't want to open them right away and waste all that hard work. After they've been on the shelf for a while, THEN I can finally open and eat. I just finished canning up a bunch of meat, and the jars were barely cool before my dd wanted to open one and eat it. I told her to cook the fresh meat sitting in the fridge and leave my canned meat alone!


----------

